# Reserve League (DAII) for Boys vs SCDSL?



## Sane65 (Jan 4, 2017)

Can I get any thoughts or discussions that have surfaced on whether or not the boys reserve teams will play in a DAII league instead of scdsl?  I have heard that the new girls reserve academy league has 9 of the big 13 local clubs committed to a separate Reserve Academy league (DAII) for the 17/18 season.  Will this happen on the boys side as well?   Relatively new to SoCal so please any information would be helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## mahrez (Jan 4, 2017)

Sane65 said:


> Can I get any thoughts or discussions that have surfaced on whether or not the boys reserve teams will play in a DAII league instead of scdsl?  I have heard that the new girls reserve academy league has 9 of the big 13 local clubs committed to a separate Reserve Academy league (DAII) for the 17/18 season.  Will this happen on the boys side as well?   Relatively new to SoCal so please any information would be helpful. Thanks!!


Haven't heard anything about any boys clubs joining a new proposed league.

This is not a ussda league that some of the girls clubs have talked about.  Outside of ussda seperate so I don't really see the point unless you can move players easily between them? Normally you can't when they are in seperate leagues.  

Lots of $ and infrastructure goes into new leagues and with 8-12 teams hard to make the case this is a good option.

I'm in favor of the reserve team concept,  many have tried but very few have succeeded but there's always hope.


----------



## Sane65 (Jan 4, 2017)

mahrez said:


> Haven't heard anything about any boys clubs joining a new proposed league.
> 
> This is not a ussda league that some of the girls clubs have talked about.  Outside of ussda seperate so I don't really see the point unless you can move players easily between them? Normally you can't when they are in seperate leagues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sane65 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you for the input.  I appreciate the insight.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just what we need, another "league" to take our money, make ridiculous promises, and dilute the player pool with weekend coaches that couldn't make in their day.
How is this helping the US Soccer environment and our players?

Bring Bob Bradley back he's the best tier II we have...besides, the red Kool-Aid stains.


----------



## Box2Box (Jan 6, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> Just what we need, another "league" to take our money, make ridiculous promises, and dilute the player pool with weekend coaches that couldn't make in their day.
> How is this helping the US Soccer environment and our players?
> 
> Bring Bob Bradley back he's the best tier II we have...besides, the red Kool-Aid stains.


It would relegate scdsl and csl to a rec league


----------

